

D3.js and Gridster: Drag and Drop Analytics - anmolkoul
https://anmolkoul.wordpress.com/2015/07/06/drag-and-drop-visuals-in-your-interactive-dashboard-gridster-d3-js/

======
ktj_west
How do we save the state?

